# mahogany and walnut bookcase



## jignesh111 (4 Jun 2010)

hey there i'm making a walnut and mahogany bookcase and iwant to acheive a glossy finish what would be the best products to use. pictures to follow


----------



## Woodfinish Man (8 Jun 2010)

So many options...

Firstly are you planning on brushing or spraying?


----------



## jignesh111 (9 Jun 2010)

I wanted to hand finish it myself


----------



## Woodfinish Man (10 Jun 2010)

Great, well if you after the hardest wearing, highest sheen hand applied product then I'd recommend Polyurethane Varnish Gloss 3 coast would be recommended applying with a brush or absorbent cloth and left overnight between coats.

The other option, which will give the most high quality looking finish, would be to french polish the bookcase.
Extensive prelimanary sanding, 3 coats of Shellac Sanding Sealer (lightly sanded back after each coat) and then a number of coats of button polish (apply using a series 2 polishing mop) will give you a stunning finish, and an amazing appearance over the bookcase, the only downside is the labour involved.

I hope this is of some assistance but please come back with any other questions

Ian


----------



## jignesh111 (10 Jun 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Max Power (24 Jun 2010)

what would you recommend in lieu of french polish to apply with a turbine hvlp Woodfinishman


----------



## Woodfinish Man (25 Jun 2010)

It would have to be AC2 (Acid Catalyst High Build Lacquer). It's a two pack lacquer that is available in 5 different sheen levels. It also has it's own dedicated Sanding Sealer (not essential) which, as a result of the sanding agent, sands brilliantly and if finished off with 2 coats of Topcoat will give an excellent, very hard wearing finish.

It's definitely our most popular lacquer amongst furniture manufacturers and shopfitters.

I hope this helps

Ian


----------



## Crooked Tree (30 Jun 2010)

At the risk of hijacking the thread, is shellac sanding sealer just thicker than ordinary clear french polish?

My tu'pence worth on the original question: I have used ordinary brown (Rustin's) french polish on mahogany-like timbers and it enhances it and looks nice. I have also used white french polish on black walnut and the appearance was also satisfactory (I needed to use a ligh finish because the walnut alternated with a light timber).


----------



## Woodfinish Man (1 Jul 2010)

Shellac Sanding Sealer and Clear French Polish are quite different. SSS is not a finish in it's own right and must be protect with either a wax or a french polish such as Clear (Transparent) French Polish.

SSS contains a sanding agent called zinc stearate which makes it very easy to powder up when sanding. 3 coats, sanded back and finished off with a final coat of wax polish give a cracking finish.

Finally Clear French Polish is available in 4 different strengths 2.5lb, 3.5lb.4.5lb & 5.5lb. 

Hope this is of assistance

Ian


----------



## Crooked Tree (1 Jul 2010)

Thank you, that does help increase my knowledge. I did not know that you could buy french polish in different strengths (although if you mix it yourself could of course choose).


----------



## jignesh111 (24 Jul 2010)

project so far still got lots to do


----------



## Kalimna (25 Jul 2010)

To throw another option into the mix, and perhaps one that isnt so demanding of the operators skill (and please jump in and correct me if Im wrong, as I havent used this product), how about using an oil finish such as Tru-Oil?
I have seen photos of it used on guitars, and the shine that can be achieved is staggering. 
Im sure there are other oil finishes that can give a high shine, but perhaps not quite such a gloss...

Adam


----------



## mailee (25 Jul 2010)

I would have to second the sprayed AC laquer as bieng the highest gloss you will acheive which is also hard wearing. French Polishing give a very high sheen but isn't very durable. HTH. :wink:


----------



## Froggy (28 Jul 2010)

Jignesh111 You can't mention Mahogony and Walnut and then tease us with 'I'll put the photo's on later' :roll: 
Get the pics. on NOW!!!


----------



## jignesh111 (5 Aug 2010)

here u go


----------



## jignesh111 (5 Aug 2010)

Just managed to find someone to thickness the boards to 20mm for me. Projects on the go slow at the moment been working too many hours. Moving onto the sanding phase next but the sanders packed in to. Going to pop down and visit my dads friend to get some ideas on joining it all up. Wanted to origanally biscuit joint the shelves to the sides but i'm not sure how strong it would be as the bookcase will end up being 7 foot tall.

jignesh


----------



## Froggy (5 Aug 2010)

Looks nice wood and I like the contrast Jignesh. I've used biscuits on 1 1/2" oak tables and had no problem with them. I would think they would be fine. I'd like to see some pictures of the finished article :lol: :lol:


----------



## jignesh111 (9 Aug 2010)

have gone with a sealer and white polish finish. was advised:

Apply sealer and leave for a day
sand down
Apply white polish and leave for 3 hours before next coat
Reapply next coat and wait a couple of days
Apply final coat.

If it still wasn't glossy enough I could apply a lacquer ontop.


----------

